# Sierra/Tahoe smoke?



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Anyone know what the air quality is like up in Tahoe or high Sierra? It looks like the Stanislaus Rim fire is having a big impact right now. I hear that the Ebbetts Pass Century scheduled for tomorrow was postponed because of this.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, apparently it has been really bad. I decided to stay and ride in the Bay Area instead.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Late reply to this but check the EmptyBeer NorCal forum. Got a long thread about this.

Smoke Levels in The Sierras?


----------



## Roarau (Jul 3, 2012)

Had two people up in South Lake last weekend, said it was clearing up. The fire is getting pretty close to completely controlled, so you should be getting good.

I am up there this weekend for a bit of training, let me know and I can give you an update come Monday.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Roarau said:


> I am up there this weekend for a bit of training, let me know and I can give you an update come Monday.


Hi Roarau. Would appreciate a post when you get back. I head of Wed night for a 5 day session of bikes and beers with the lads. Appreciated and have a great time in the mountains!!
Foggy


----------



## Narayan9 (Sep 10, 2013)

Not sure if this is late- 

I was up there for the High Sierra Fall century last FRI and SAT. Drove up from SF Bay area. Smoke through Stanislaus National Forest beyond Oakdale along 108. Generally clear beyond Kennedy meadows. Smoky again south of Bridgeport and north of Mono lake along 395 and clear again south of Mono Lake. 

It was amazing to watch the smoke from Yosemite head east and north east and ride under clear and crisp skies last SAT. Smoke filtered into Mammoth Lakes SUN morning.

Bottom line- varying conditions (depending on where you are planning to ride and when). Watch out for forecasts. Helpful links:

InciWeb the Incident Information System: Rim Fire
California Smoke Information: 9/9/2013 Rim Fire Extended Air Quality Report


----------

